# Alexander Ilyich Siloti (Ziloti) (1863 - 1945)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian pianist, conductor & composer, cousin of Sergei Rachmaninoff, married with Vera Tretyakova (her father was the wealthy industrialist, whose name is remembered in the 'Tretyakov Gallery' in Moscow). From 1903 to 1917 he organised the 'Siloti Concerts' in St Petersburg, where numerous local & world premieres were being performed. In 1919 he fled to England and settled in New York in 1921. His +200 transcriptions (especially J.S.Bach) made him famous.

ALEKSANDER ILYICH Ziloti / PRELUDE in B minor, in the hands of Argentine pianist FERNANDO BERTOLAMI















Emil Gilels. Prelude in B minor Bach - Ziloti.






Grigory Kogan plays Ravel-Siloti Kaddish















S. V. Rachmaninov "Italian Polka" (Arrangement of A. Ziloti)















Boris Bloch. Tchaikovsky - Nocturne from the music to the drama of Alexander Ostrovsky's "Snow Maiden". Arrangement for piano A.Ziloti.


----------

